

Show HN: New Fwix Local API (from the team at Fwix) - goo
http://developers.fwix.com/

======
jrussbowman
Nice. I used the Fwix API a while back on unscatter.com when I was focusing on
news. Since I've gone back to focusing on search and done a rewrite I haven't
picked it back up. It's on my list of things to implement again when I want to
put local based search back in.

New API looks nice, like the places implementation. I'm looking forward to
trying it out when I get to that point again.

